# Other ways to get the semen on the cervix ...



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

We're ready to start trying natural ways to "encourage" labor, and my cervix isn't fully effaced, so applying prostaglandins is making the most sense. But Daddy & I aren't a couple and impulsive sex between friends is one of those things we promised we wouldn't do again ...

So, assuming the performance anxiety and being treated like a lab rat don't totally kill his mood ... what are some other ways of getting the semen onto my cervix? (yep I can find it).

Ones I've come across so far are:
-- in an Instead cup (but I've never successfully placed these even when not pregnant)
-- in a condom and turn it inside out (but I wonder how much semen would end up on my cervix, and how much further "out")
-- freeze it into "Pop" sicles har-har ... (I'm skeptical this wouldn't change the hormone makeup?)
-- get it into gelatin capsules (come on ... seriously?)

I'm thinking of into a condom, which I snip the tip off of, and cleverly hold closed until just the right spot, then cleverly squeegee out onto just the right spot ... but given the relaxin-induced klutziness I've had lately ...

And please, no "be patient" lectures ... 3 weeks ago it was, "I'd be surprised if the baby doesn't come this week." Having my back adjusted by my osteopath gave me a 2-day break from the painful and unproductive contractions (which come only when I start to sleep deeply). I'm fully exhausted, and have some old myofascial pain syndrome stuff that comes up as weak neck and upper back muscles -- it'll totally suck if by the time I have the baby, I can't hardly hold him or hold myself upright to nurse.

We've passed the due date, I'm whipped, and I'm not far enough for the blue and black cohosh, and other remedies. I'm having the baby at home, and my midwife absolutely does not invade in other ways (no stripping membranes even if I were dilated, no checking my cervix even unless I ask) and is conservative about the cohoshes and stuff.

At least I'm tired enough to find this chapter -- you got him in there, now I need more of the same to get him out ... here's a cup, I left a few of your favorite magazines in the bathroom -- pretty funny.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Why not try Evening Primrose Oil capsules to ripen the cervix... fwiw, sex, semen, etc never worked for me. It really is a matter of patience.


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd think the ol' turkey baster method would do the trick. Or perhaps something smaller, like a baby nasal irrigator or a dosage syringe from infant ibuprofen (the ones that are loose, not part of the cap of the medicine).

But on the subject other methods for moving things along, have you considered acupuncture?


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I personally would just squirt it on up there with a baster or something. seems easy enough. guy puts it in a cup, I suck it up and squirt it in.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I would also suggest trying EPO if you haven't already. FWIW, I think when women claim sex helped jump-start labor a lot of times it's probably the physical act of it, stimulation and orgasm, and hormones more than the semen on the cervix. It didn't help me, anyhow, but I know you are desperate - so I'd say the turkey baster/syringe idea.


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

It's well documented that semen contains a huge amount of prostaglandins. The stuff the hospitals use to ripen cervixes is, I understand, prostaglandins derived from animal semen. EPO apparently also works through the prostaglandin route.

I've been afraid of the turkey baster/etc because of all the warnings about air embolisms -- that forcing any air at all up there, even from blowing in the vagina during oral sex, can kill baby and mom.

But now I remember, from a feed store I got syringes with screw-off needles ... I could eliminate air with one of those. And I stand a chance at finding one in this extremely rural area!

I haven't yet found an EPO capsule I can take orally, or squeeze the oil out of, due to a lot of sensitivities to the ingredients in the capsule itself. But I'm continuing to look. My chemical sensitivites are massive ... from red dye to aloe vera ...


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

The turkey baster does seem like overkill for the quantities involved here. I've never really thought they were particularly effective for ACTUAL gravy either.

I think a small syringe of some sort would be the right tool. I think you'd actually have to be creating a pretty significant seal and pressure gradient to force air into the bloodstream. Otherwise kweefing could be fatal. hahaha. I also think you'd really being doing it wrong if you're blowing up a vagina during oral sex.

The point about orgasm is also good.


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackSheepPDX* 
The point about orgasm is also good.

It is! Orgasm involves uterine contractions and oxytocin ... and I can take care of those quite well without a sex partner ... it's the darned unripe cervix that is apparently the first step. Oxytocin can cause a ton of pain and not necessarily help, otherwise.

If I were in a hospital setting my score for "readiness" would indicate application of prostaglandins to the cervix, and not Pitocin yet. So I'm focusing on that now.

I'm also trying some homeopathic caulophyllum, and Daddy is studying a book on acupressure for labor. We're not in an area where I can find an acupuncturist (nor is that level of intervention indicated just yet).

So right now I'm going to get another good nights' sleep and hope it's one of my last!!

Thanks for the ideas, ladies - I think the syringe will be just right.


----------



## SunChild (May 23, 2007)

"Like a blossoming flower- everything in its season."

It's tough waiting...waiting...waiting... but let it be.

I was told that with my first pregnancy- and that is the BEST advice I ever received.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Actually, I've read that oral semen ingestion is possibly more effective than direct cervix application. Google that.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

How about a small medicine syringe? They have them at the drug store for medicine for little ones. I think they also come with the Advil infant formula too.

Semen and a good bumpy ride did it for me with number 2, who was delivered drinking a coffee and reading a newspaper, that's how overdue he was. *G*


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

my personal opinion is if you tried to induce labor and it WORKED... theres no way to know it actually worked or that it just happened to be time.

For me, sex didnt work (even several times a day) castor oil didnt work... I finally went into labor after a 2 mile walk one day, but its so hard to say if that was what caused the labor or just the fact that it was time for her to come (and considering how short and easy the labor was and the fact that she smiled just moments after birth tells me that she was just ready... her medically induced brother took almost 24 hours and had a grimace on his face for the first month of life!)


----------



## brownskinchinee (Dec 27, 2009)

lol, this is too funny. Simply because is is where I am right now...my b/f is in another country right now so I have zero options for semen on my cervix...lol


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

is it possible to get EPO not in capsules? But rather just the oil?


----------



## Beneficial Bee (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm skeptical about semen really helping all that much. And considering how much HPV I see at work, I would consider going a more herbal route. I'm not trying to place judgement on anyone's sexual behavior, but infections are always first to come to my mind!


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

Labor started for me about 20-30 minutes after sex, so I figure it's worth a shot. My cervix was already very ripe, and I am sure it was the orgasm if it was anything...

I'd do the turkey baster/small syringe idea. I'd also try out a little "manual stimulation" yourself to help things along.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Definitely second the manual stimulation. To nipples and other areas as well.

You could use those eyedroppers from the drug store, if you think the turkey baster/nasal bulb is too much.


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know that you can really say your cervix is "unripe" with any sort of importance. Once it starts to move, it can move quickly. I'd just relax, visualize, and talk to your baby. Baby ultimately releases the relevant hormones, after all!


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
Actually, I've read that oral semen ingestion is possibly more effective than direct cervix application. Google that.

Seriously??? Googling now...


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i used Instead cups to get pg, i imagine it would do the trick to hold semen in place later on too. however, i'm not sure how easy it would be with the baby belly. definitely follow up with nipple stimulation and orgasm if you can manage it


----------



## Otterella (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
Actually, I've read that oral semen ingestion is possibly more effective than direct cervix application. Google that.

This is what I was going to say. I think we just don't like to bring this up to our partners, to avoid certain, ahem, expectaions.


----------



## aramat (May 19, 2007)

Also...
What about journaling, in case there is a subconscious emotional blockage? And spinningbabies.com -- making sure baby is in a good position. Normally I suggest these two things for _prodromal_ labor...

Eggplant? Garlic? Long walks?


----------

